# Cree MPL EZW led



## Goldigger (Feb 4, 2010)

Just thought i would share with you light hungry people the new cree MPL led, 1500 lumens 25v @ 250ma (per string). It's has a 11mm dome.





The XLamp MPL EasyWhite LED offers the performance, color consistency and lumen density to displace conventional light sources, in a breakthrough 12mm x 13mm package design. Combining Cree EasyWhite technology with up to 1500 lumens of light at 250mA, the MPL EasyWhite simplifies system design and increases color consistency enabling new applications previously achievable only through the use of multiple LED components. The MPL EasyWhite LED is the perfect choice for lighting applications where high luminous flux output is required from a single, small point source. Examples of specific applications include: commercial/retail display spotlights, LED retrofit bulbs, and other indoor and outdoor general-illumination applications.
The MPL EasyWhite further broadens Cree’s portfolio of application-optimized LEDs, specifically designed to meet the needs of the lighting industry.

*Features*

EasyWhite color temperatures
High lumen density
Minimum 80 CRI (2700K, 3000K)
Electrically isolated thermal path
Wide viewing angle (125°)
*Lighting Applications*

Commercial/residential directional lighting
LED retrofit bulbs
General indoor/outdoor illumination
Datasheet http://www.cree.com/products/pdf/XLampMPL-EZW.pdf


----------



## rayman (Feb 4, 2010)

Would be nice in a 3D Maglite with 7x 14500 and two dummies in a 9AA>3D adapter with the appropriate driver .

Ok I don't think that this LED will get popular for flashlights but sounds intereseting for normal lighting. One of this will greatly light up a small room.

rayman


----------



## Codiak (Feb 4, 2010)

Thread in the LED forum. Color Temps make it interesting too


----------



## Goldigger (Feb 5, 2010)

How about in a video light...


----------



## Codiak (Feb 5, 2010)

Goldigger said:


> How about in a video light...


 
That's where the color temps will be most useful it think.
The viewing angle of 125 degrees is a plus as well.

As a primary light I'm not sure they are neutral enough though...

but I'll worry about it after they start shipping and I have my focusable version built

Too bad they haven't got a single emitter with selectable ck


----------



## Goldigger (Feb 5, 2010)

Codiak said:


> That's where the color temps will be most useful it think.
> The viewing angle of 125 degrees is a plus as well.
> 
> As a primary light I'm not sure they are neutral enough though...
> ...


 
Sorry my comment was more directed at rayman, my fault for not putting the quote..


rayman said:


> Ok I don't think that this LED will get popular for flashlights but sounds intereseting for normal lighting. One of this will greatly light up a small room.
> 
> rayman


----------



## Vadim (Apr 27, 2010)

I was just looking though the binning and datasheet and it specifies 1000lm (E0 bin) per string at 150ma:thinking:
That would mean it's capable of 3000lm at 19.9w?
That makes it just as efficient as the XP-G.


----------



## bstumm (Oct 21, 2010)

anyone know where one can buy these mounted to a star board? Working on a commercial lighting project and I am going to need about 2000 of these (1.4 million lumens).


----------



## georges80 (Oct 21, 2010)

bstumm said:


> anyone know where one can buy these mounted to a star board? Working on a commercial lighting project and I am going to need about 2000 of these (1.4 million lumens).



Well, if you seriously need that many, then a custom 'star' board would make a lot of sense and you may then put more than one LED per 'star'. You may also decide on a connector system versus directly soldering to each 'star'.

Getting your own 'stars' assembled means you can have consistent binned LEDs across the entire project.

I'd suggest you would need to plan on your housing/connection/power topology/thermal management etc before worrying about where to buy pre-made stars.

In that volume I would pick up that old fashion thing called a telephone and call Cree and discuss your needs directly...

cheers,
george.


----------



## gav6280 (Oct 21, 2010)

bstumm said:


> anyone know where one can buy these mounted to a star board? Working on a commercial lighting project and I am going to need about 2000 of these (1.4 million lumens).



1.4 million, are you having a laugh? What stadium are you working on?


----------



## bstumm (Oct 21, 2010)

gav6280 said:


> 1.4 million, are you having a laugh? What stadium are you working on?



12,000 sq foot manufacturing facility with high ceilings.


----------



## bstumm (Oct 21, 2010)

georges80 said:


> Well, if you seriously need that many, then a custom 'star' board would make a lot of sense and you may then put more than one LED per 'star'. You may also decide on a connector system versus directly soldering to each 'star'.
> 
> Getting your own 'stars' assembled means you can have consistent binned LEDs across the entire project.
> 
> ...



Power and thermals are already worked out. I've done a ton of work with UV LEDs on other projects and the same stuff lends nicely here. I'm not familiar with Cree, my UV suppliser (ledengin) supplies them on the star board already. Since I want to keep even lighthing I want the chips spread out, one per board (1400 lumens) on 4 x 2 foot spacing.


----------



## csshih (Oct 21, 2010)

lol, is the customer specifically saying LEDs? I find no point in such a large array!

LEP engines would be easier, and more cost effective..

..or even HMI...


----------



## georges80 (Oct 21, 2010)

bstumm said:


> Power and thermals are already worked out. I've done a ton of work with UV LEDs on other projects and the same stuff lends nicely here. I'm not familiar with Cree, my UV suppliser (ledengin) supplies them on the star board already. Since I want to keep even lighthing I want the chips spread out, one per board (1400 lumens) on 4 x 2 foot spacing.



Umm - call me SKEPTICAL.... You've worked out all the power and thermals etc and you are not familiar with Cree - perchance have you looked at the datasheet for the MPL????

Excuse me - who do you think makes the LED we're discussing in this thread???

cheers,
george.


----------



## bstumm (Oct 22, 2010)

georges80 said:


> Umm - call me SKEPTICAL.... You've worked out all the power and thermals etc and you are not familiar with Cree - perchance have you looked at the datasheet for the MPL????
> 
> Excuse me - who do you think makes the LED we're discussing in this thread???
> 
> ...



Yes, I have looked at the datasheet. 25V, 150mA, 1000 lumens. I didn't see the thermal resistance of the package listed nor do I know the thermal transfer of the starboards for this package but I assume it is less than what is pumped by 6 10W LEDEngin UV packages at 365 or 390nm. I'm using copper heat sinks (bonded fin) that can handle over 200W heat dissipation. Thermals will be fine and for power I have power supplies that will pump out up to 30V at anywhere from 1.8 to 6.7A (depending on model). 

I was thrown on this project less than 2 weeks ago and I realize I have some catching up to do. But I have some experience in this field and all I was asking is how I can obtain the emitters already on a star board. I checked mouser, digikey, etc and I cannot obtain a small quantity (for testing) already reflow soldered onto the star via these sources.


----------



## georges80 (Oct 22, 2010)

bstumm said:


> Yes, I have looked at the datasheet. 25V, 150mA, 1000 lumens. I didn't see the thermal resistance of the package listed nor do I know the thermal transfer of the starboards for this package but I assume it is less than what is pumped by 6 10W LEDEngin UV packages at 365 or 390nm. I'm using copper heat sinks (bonded fin) that can handle over 200W heat dissipation. Thermals will be fine and for power I have power supplies that will pump out up to 30V at anywhere from 1.8 to 6.7A (depending on model).
> 
> I was thrown on this project less than 2 weeks ago and I realize I have some catching up to do. But I have some experience in this field and all I was asking is how I can obtain the emitters already on a star board. I checked mouser, digikey, etc and I cannot obtain a small quantity (for testing) already reflow soldered onto the star via these sources.



And as I stated in my first post in this thread - it's called a telephone and you should call Cree and talk to them. If you are after 2000 pieces of what is a fairly 'unique' LED, then they are the best candidate to discuss availability and thermal requirements of having it on a star base. If you and the company you work at are serious about building a real product then you need to talk directly to the farmer versus the cow.

For a project the type you are talking about you need to source the same binned LEDs to maintain uniform light quality, there's just a lot more to this than just buying LEDs on stars from some middle man. Given there are 3 strings within the MPL you will need to decide how each is driven and by what driver and how it will be hooked up - it's not likely you'll just find an off the shelf 'star' for such a unique LED.

cheers,
george.


----------



## WeLight (Oct 22, 2010)

Happy to help you out but bear in mind. the termination points are on top of the leds, the underside is completely isolated. The termination points are on 1.25mm pitch. We have a solution, email me at [email protected] or PM me if you interested


----------



## WeLight (Oct 22, 2010)

georges80 said:


> And as I stated in my first post in this thread - it's called a telephone and you should call Cree and talk to them. If you are after 2000 pieces of what is a fairly 'unique' LED, then they are the best candidate to discuss availability and thermal requirements of having it on a star base. If you and the company you work at are serious about building a real product then you need to talk directly to the farmer versus the cow.
> 
> For a project the type you are talking about you need to source the same binned LEDs to maintain uniform light quality, there's just a lot more to this than just buying LEDs on stars from some middle man. Given there are 3 strings within the MPL you will need to decide how each is driven and by what driver and how it will be hooked up - it's not likely you'll just find an off the shelf 'star' for such a unique LED.
> 
> ...


Ouch little harsh George, depending on the colour the led is available in Easy White down to 2 step Macadams, which in English it means it is available in an exceptionally narrow colour range without requesting special bins


----------



## bstumm (Oct 22, 2010)

Let's back up a tad... 

The factory in question (3 of them actually) is the company I work for. Lighting installation is a good year away. What I'm looking for is a place to get a few stars/emitters to do some testing. I come from the UV side of the spectrum and have little knowledge of how much light is enough. I'm being told that 100 lumens per square foot is too much when using LEDs (over fluorescent). We would like to set up a test so we can continue to figure out the lighting layout of a factory under construction. We are at a point where we need to install some of the wiring in the ceiling soon but wont be installing the actual lighting for a while. 

I've been trying to talk to cree for a couple days now but am having troubles getting a call back from the engineer I was referred to (supposedly the guy involved with the LED lighting project at their headquarters in NC). 

Apparently this product is too new to get an off the shelf star + emitter?


----------



## bstumm (Oct 22, 2010)

WeLight said:


> Happy to help you out but bear in mind. the termination points are on top of the leds, the underside is completely isolated. The termination points are on 1.25mm pitch. We have a solution, email me at [email protected] or PM me if you interested



Top of the package? 

As I said before, I'm familiar with the LEDEngin 10W package. 4 dice in series or parallel depending on star board configuration. Surface mount package with all solder connections on the bottom of the device. I think you are familiar with this package? The Cree device has the electrical connections on top of the component? The optics side?


----------



## lucca brassi (Oct 22, 2010)

*I think this is still DIVING LIGHTS forum* 

( just for info bstumm go to http://www.luxim.com/index.php )


----------



## georges80 (Oct 22, 2010)

Not trying to be harsh, but practical - it's just he's after 2000 LEDs. In that quantity talking to Cree would make a lot of sense - since it's obviously not a hobby level project, but a full on commercial lighting project.

Doesn't make any sense to me to be looking for a 3rd party to provide LEDs on a Star base - that seems to me the least of the issues. Like a cart before the horse issue.

I was just trying to steer the guy to talk to Cree directly and to verify he's actually looked at the datasheet in enough depth to realize that it's not your common LED on a star issue.

Anyhow, if all he wants is a few LEDs to try out - then I'm sure you can help provide some units on suitable star bases to evaluate.

As much as I enjoy CPF, my first port of call if I need this kind of information is to directly talk with the manufacturer... Anyhow, I now see the poster says he's waiting on an engineer from Cree to call him back, but just a post or two before asked who Cree was. Too bizarre - I'm checking out of this thread before my head starts to hurt.

cheers,
george.


----------



## lucca brassi (Oct 22, 2010)

but there is another problem ...cree has peaks at 410nm (UV C) and 600 nm this is 3/4 an ultraviolet led ..... maybe for backlightningh of LCD screens or something covered with luminiscent paint- dust or some special diagnostic equipment...and mybe for scuba UV photography

http://www.nightsea.com/marsci.htm#img/trainoff1.jpg


----------



## Klem (Oct 22, 2010)

Golddigger,

Do you have an underwater torch design for this 25V LED?


----------



## SUBjohan (Oct 22, 2010)

This is not about divelights, can a mod please move this thread to the apropriate section

Thanx Johan


----------



## DM51 (Oct 22, 2010)

Wrong forum. Moving to LED (emitters)...


----------



## bstumm (Oct 22, 2010)

georges80 said:


> Not trying to be harsh, but practical - it's just he's after 2000 LEDs. In that quantity talking to Cree would make a lot of sense - since it's obviously not a hobby level project, but a full on commercial lighting project.
> 
> Doesn't make any sense to me to be looking for a 3rd party to provide LEDs on a Star base - that seems to me the least of the issues. Like a cart before the horse issue.
> 
> ...



I stated I was not familiar with Cree, by this I meant I've not used their products. On their website I saw no mention of providing LEDs soldered to a MCPCB. LEDEngin states on their website they will provide in this package. Also Cree LEDs operate on much lower power than LEDEngin (comparing to 40W LEDEngin white emitters). 

I am not looking for a 3rd party supplier of 2000 LEDs. I'm looking to set up test to evaluate our design for adequate light. Traditional light sources radiate in all directions, LEDs are focused into a mainly 80~125 degree radiation pattern with 90% of the power being in say a 50 degree pattern. I've heard mention that with LED you can get away with less total lumens compared to Florescent. 

Just trying to get as much information as possible since Lighting Design is not my primary job function. I know how to design LED electrical, thermal, etc. Where I am at a loss is how much light is too much. Thus the reason for wanting to perform some testing and talk to as many people as possible. As we all know, sometimes Salespeople tell you what you want to hear to make a sale...


----------



## doctaq (Oct 22, 2010)

so, question, this product has individualy addressable groups of dies in series right? are there 2 in two step and 4 in 4 step, easy white? which means a total of 4*150ma, for a total of 600ma if driven all in parallel?

also what does easywhite mean? as far as i can tell it just means tighter color binning by the use of multiple dies since ive only also seen it on the mc-e


----------



## HarryN (Oct 22, 2010)

Hi, in addition to this package, perhaps consider bridgelux.


----------



## Notsure Fire (Oct 22, 2010)

Holy wowzers. That's a light.


----------



## Marcturus (Oct 22, 2010)

bstumm said:


> Just trying to get as much information as possible since Lighting Design is not my primary job function. I know how to design LED electrical, thermal, etc.



Talk to someone whose job function includes non-residential Lighting Design, in your country. Your knowledge of LED electrical and thermal issues will aid you in quickly finding out who is capable of getting the job done right, and who isn't, and eventually, in cooperation.


----------



## gav6280 (Oct 22, 2010)

Just curious is there any particular reason why you've chosen to go with LED for such a large install?

Also is a specific colour spectrum of light required?

If its just a few for testing then if cree wont send them out you could always buy some from some where like led-tech.de or cutter electronics in Australia.

Mark at cutter is exactly! the sort of person you would do well to get involved with on a big project like this, i highly recommend you talk to him.


----------



## blasterman (Oct 23, 2010)

> I've heard mention that with LED you can get away with less total lumens compared to Florescent.


 
What's heavier; 1000lbs of bricks or a 1000lbs of feathers?

Not sure where you're getting this 'LED lumens -vs- fluorescent lumens nonsense', but you might want to re-think this approach :shrug:

LED lighting fixtures have two advantages over fluorescent fixtures: native directionality, and longevity. Notice I didn't say 'efficiency'. If you currently have a circa 1972 fluorecent fixture chances are a state of the art LED fixture will consume less energy. If you want to compare that same LED fixture to a state of the art T5/T8 high bay fixture it's more of a dogfight. Color wise fluorescent has the advantage the higher above 4100k you go. I'm sorry, but for many working environments a typical cool white LED CRI of 70 doesn't meet the qualifications no matter how efficient it is.

Initial lumen per dollar costs of fluorescent fixtures **decimate** LED. I was recently asked to calculate how much it would for me to light a large rec area which was 75k lumens x 5 and currently handled by aging 8' T12s. Commercial LED fixtures either have no established reputation, or were outrageous in terms of price. Basically street lamps in a lower tech housing. Building them myself actually gave me higher spec'd longevity and 1/3 the cost, which is sad considering I'm not an engineer.

When I started looking at state of the art fluorescent fixtures the initial price point shattered, efficiency is about the same for a large area using state of the art T5/T8 fixtures, and color is better with fluorescent at 5000k.

I'm not saying you shouldn't pursue the LED option, and DIY naysayes can bite me. However, you need to look at this from a practical angle and explore the technology from outside the LED hype bubble.


----------



## csshih (Oct 23, 2010)

like I commented earlier,

*why led?*

LEP, HMI (and even HID) are much more cost effective and simpler.


----------



## jpowerdiver (Oct 23, 2010)

I'm new to this forum, and building an underwater focus light / macro strobe. My first version used 2-CREE MCE's, but I need more light, but want it in a small space. I was going to put for MCE's in a new housing but the lenses take up a lot of space. Does anyone know of a lens that works with the CREE MPL EZW?


----------



## deadrx7conv (Oct 24, 2010)

jpowerdiver said:


> I'm new to this forum, and building an underwater focus light / macro strobe. My first version used 2-CREE MCE's, but I need more light, but want it in a small space. I was going to put for MCE's in a new housing but the lenses take up a lot of space. Does anyone know of a lens that works with the CREE MPL EZW?



Newark.com has Ledil and Tyco accessories for the MPL.


----------



## Optical Inferno (Oct 25, 2010)

I've been working with this LED since I could get my hands on it. I was able to get samples from Arrow Electronics and they came on a "Star Board". The "Star Board" isn't really a traditional star board but a larger rectangular board with a ribbon cable to the power leads. This is due to the connection pads being on the top of the ceramic substrate.

The next thing I did was get some off the board and Tyco happen to come out with a special connector that works perfectly for this LED. You can directly connect the LED to your heatsink with a thermal paste or epoxy and fasten it down with three screws. The power is supplied via a wire pigtail connector that is also supplied by Tyco. An off the shelf Ledil reflector clips right into the connector.

Large volumes on boards I don't know if they are available. For samples try Arrow electronics or Avnet. For volume LEDs go to Arrow they have better pricing and customer service than Avnet. For your tests I would suggest getting the Tyco connectors and single LEDs if you can't source the on board ones.


----------



## bstumm (Nov 1, 2010)

blasterman said:


> What's heavier; 1000lbs of bricks or a 1000lbs of feathers?
> 
> Not sure where you're getting this 'LED lumens -vs- fluorescent lumens nonsense', but you might want to re-think this approach :shrug:
> 
> ...



By less lumens, I was referring to direction of light output. 90% of the light output is going to be somewhere near +/-50 degrees and FWHM at around 120 degrees or so depending on LED. Florescent is 360 degrees. Reflectors can be used but with much loss. So Florescent lighting is planned assuming this loss (2800 total lumens per bulb with what? 2100 lumens being directed down?)

Upfront cost will be slightly higher than florescent but so far efficiency looks to be slightly better with huge maintenance reduction. The facility in question is used to manufacture high tech, green products so this is also a statement to clients that might visit.


----------

